# Rescue Remedy Dose Older Dog



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to give Kramer some RR tomorrow before he goes to his acupuncture (first) appointment. I might call them in the am to make sure it's okay (though I see they sell RR there-so I am thinking...) but thought with his nervousness at vet offices it might be helpful. This is a new place for both of us. 

Of course, I have never seen a dog really relax on RR, but that doesn't stop me from giving it a try. Again. 

The bottle says 4 drops. That's for an adult person. Kramer's 54 pounds and...ahem...older. I don't want to do anything that will mess him up. 

He's sensitive to real meds. I don't know if a bit of clematis will have the same bite! Kramer vs. flowers









Their site says 4 drops: http://www.rescueremedy.com/pets/howToUse.asp huh...but that is a formula specifically for pets? I got the people version. 

Can you OD on RR? Are there EVER too many flowers (I probably need to believe it works more than I do)?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jean,

Remember that's the dose you'll be taking too.









And no, you can't OD on RR. But if you give too much you can end up with a semi-stoned dog...which might be a good thing for Kramer...and you!









I have the people formula and I usually give 4 drops.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Can you RR and drive? 

About how long before his appointment time should I give it? 

And for driving?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's totally legal!









I usually give it about 15 minutes before I want it to take effect. Do you have any of that DAP stuff in the spray. Spraying that on a bandana and putting it on the dog works really well.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

We used to give Valerian root ( main ingredient) at the kennel i worked at ( with owners perm of course) and one owner sd to dose the dog at a really high amount which we cut in half but was still alot. Anyway all the dogs young and old did fine so I wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Hope the RR helped Kramer.

BTW, you can never overdose on energy medicines like flower remedies, homeopathics etc. It doesn't matter if you give 2 drops or the whole bottle (except that you overdose alcohol), the dog will still receive the same information. The energy will tune the body in balance and fill in where it's needed. What helps however is to repeat the remedy frequently every half hour/ hour (and start hours before you leave) to fine tune the body.


----------

